# Eat less meat????



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Eat less meat and dairy: official recipe to help health of consumers - and the planetShrinking of food and drink industry likely, says report
> 
> • Lord Stern: Vegetarian diet is better for the planet


For a full ration of indigestible bs: http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2 ... dairy-diet

Where will these liberal clowns stop? They have been trying to turn us into vegetarians for years. Meat is murder etc comes from the mouths of many of these foolish people. If your religious you believe God gave us dominion over all to use it. If your inclined to accept the belief in evolution, or mix the two concepts you understand that it was animal protein than pulled our ancestors from the trees and left the dumb ***** behind. I think I am going to start watching the hands of these liberals closer and see if their fingers still curl slightly, or their thumb doesn't appose quite as much. 

I wonder if they have considered the environmental affect? The green people will never be accused of much for-thought. I see cattle as the most efficient method to harvest natures bounty on native grasslands. Turn the planet into vegetarians and farmers who are good stewards of the land will be forced into braking up marginal lands and putting them into grain which will require even higher tax dollar support.

You know there are many different kinds of proteins and I don't think tofu has the same proteins as meat. The brain requires protein and I think much of our problem today is from dysfunctional brains. Perhaps we should advocate more meat consumption.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Cows are one of the greenest animals out there. We can grow more and bigger cows on lot less land, then say 40 years ago. These green people are nuts. Yesterday on my way to class I heard on am 790 that it takes over 320 gallons of irrigated water to produce 1 gallon of ethanol vs. 10-15 gallons of rain water to produce 1 gallon of ethanol. How is that green?

Cows produce around 10% of the earth's methane emission, can anyone guess what the top two methane emitters are? Rice fields at 28% and bogs and wetlands at 22%.(sorry I can't find the study that did that, we had a presenter at college that had those facts and I am trying to get ahold of him as I type) so lets quit growing rice and make 2/3 of the world starve and take out the wetlands and bogs because they are just a waste of space anyways.

These green wackos need a reality check. They think ethanol is green, well its far from it. I don't think they realized that with a high demand for corn, CRP would be taken out, and CRP is good for the animals as well as the soil. So with less CRP and more corn, there will be more chemicals applied, thus enhancing the chance for runoff. Also more fertilizer will be needed and the last time I checked fertilizer comes from fossil fuels. How is that green.

I just can't get over how dumb these green people are sometimes. I swear its like talking to a two year.

I'm of the box now.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Kermit the Frog said it best "It isn't easy being green" it might not even be smart being green, look at Al Gore! Most liberals believe they evolved from "pond scum" and I agree most liberals did.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, our family is all about being green, so I can't help but agree with the article on some levels. I do think it would be wise of the world to eat more organic foods, and cut dairy consumption. In my opinion, dairy consumption (at least in our country) is out of control. We know families the same size as ours that drink multiple gallons of milk a week (then complain about the price of it), which is just unreal to me because we go through MAYBE a pint of milk a week for a family of three and that is also with me being pregnant and nursing. We get other forms of dairy, but don't go through it in excess like many milk drinkers do. I think dairy leads to obesity more than meat does. And processed foods are quite over the top. We buy the vast majority of our foods fresh. Pretty much the perimeter (meat and produce sections) of the commissary and Trader Joes, is where all of our food comes from. But at the same time, you see families at the commissary just filling their carts with cardboard boxes from the freezer section with "meals" in them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nodak-Norsk, just make sure you have another source of calcium. With your lifestyle if you don't get enough your body will take it from your teeth and bones. At your young age you will not notice osteoporosis, but as an old lady you will be one of those bent over old ladies if you short yourself. Take care.
As far as eat I think a person needs at least a four ounce protein source with each meal. Eggs will do in the morning. I have to admit I eat oatmeal in the morning, but my cholesterol has never been as low as when I ate eggs in the morning. I know that goes against what we are being taught, but what many are missing is the fact that if we do not take in dietary cholesterol our liver will kick in and produce it's own. Often those of us with high cholesterol have high production within our own body. We can reduce that with dietary intake. Moderate dietary intake. Too much isn't good, and to little is often just as bad, but that varies with individual physiology.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess I was green before being green was cool. As a Building contractor I used break thru technology before the rest in my area. Started with engineered floor systems of I joists and engineered roof systems with the same I joists and sheathing, Expanded foam insulation in the exterior walls and insulated concrete form foundations, mechanical air exchanger/ heat recovery and argon low e windows. Back then it was energy conservation! I don't buy into this carbon /global warming stuff, but I have worked for clean air and water with renewable resources, lots of people have been trying to conserve for years.

And my grandkids drink milk like crazy, if I let them. I try to show them how water can quench their thirst, but it's a battle!

Things are different than when I was that age. Some good, some not so good.
:beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman, yes we do get it from other sources, osteoperosis runs rampant in the women in my family-even at middle age. Lucky for me, the best (and pretty much last) decent time to absorb calcium is when pregnant and nursing-which I will have been non-stop for 4 years : P

Bowstring, that's too funny. My friends look at me like I have two heads when I say Asta drinks zero milk and she didn't start drinking juice until 22 months old-and only gets one 4 oz juice box every other day or so. Most of their kids have a cup of juice permanently attached to their hands-don't know why they don't just place an IV of the stuff. We met R. Lee Ermey today (for the third time, woohoo!) and everyone waiting in line with us for the two hours were just astonished watching Asta drink out of a water bottle like it was the best stuff ever.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, yes we do get it from other sources, osteoperosis runs rampant in the women in my family-even at middle age. Lucky for me, the best (and pretty much last) decent time to absorb calcium is when pregnant and nursing-which I will have been non-stop for 4 years : P


At northern latitudes you should take some vitamin D. Doctors don't always tell you that you can't absorb calcium without proper levels of vitamin D. You perhaps already know that, but thought I would just throw it out there.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Depending upon how one views the origin of species, humans have been around somewhere between a few thousand or a few brazillion years. During that period, humans look to have survived as essentially omnivorous.

To me, a good diet means a balanced natural diet of formerly living stuff. That includes vegetables, fruit, and grains as well as meat. As the vegetables, fruit and grains were formerly living things, their lives were taken prior to or during consumption. Is this any less of a dilemma (moral or otherwise) than the taking of fish, avian, or mammalian life for consumption? IMHO, holding one source of nutrition above another as a moral issue is foolish hipocracy. I'd say "eat what one wishes for their personal benefit". I'd recommend "moderation in all things".

As far as supplements go... A balanced diet ought to be enough, however, the truth is that sometimes (for a ton of reasons) that can't happen. So it just makes sense for individuals to do what is timely and necessary to make sure their total input meets dietary needs.

Further, I'm amazed that the life sustaining role of liquids often gets ignored. In the basest terms, is something other than water really needed? I don't know, but I'm certainly thankful that some ancient folks discovered that fermented grains mixed well with water yields something. 
:beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

In regards to diet, has anyone looked into blood type diets? Are they really legit, or a crock? I looked at example diets a couple months ago-and my husband and I are the exact opposites. As an O+, I am supposed to eat lots of red meat, which I'm not a big fan of (definitely eat it and crave it on occasion, but first choice is usually poultry). At least when wild game is not available ; P And my husband's type A Pos, said he should eat a mainly vegetarian diet, with little poultry and lots of fish. (And he loves red meat and lots of chicken). I just found it odd that we both craved the exact opposites, then again-he was brought up with zero veggies, so that could play a large factor I'm sure.

API, fermented grains, ewwwww... if that's the case, I'm thankful for whatever mad scientist designed Diet Coke


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> API, fermented grains, ewwwww...


Ya, I prefer fermented grapes myself.  
I have never heard of a blood type diet.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> ...I have never heard of a blood type diet.


That's a new one on me too. Wonder what it's called? NN, Is there some easily found explanation?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think vampires have been on it for years.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.drlam.com/blood_type_diet/

Like I said, no idea if it's legit at all or not, but a friend informed me of it because of the stomach problems I've been having. *Hoping* it's just my gallbladder and that they will just remove it when this baby is born in a month. Time will tell I guess. She thought this diet would be a safe thing to try during pregnancy, so sent it on to me, but I never did really try it considering I'm not a fan of red meat. For awhile I tried to eat red meat to poultry at more of a 50/50 rate, but that didn't last long.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i eat meat like a timber wolf with tape worms


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> i eat meat like a timber wolf with tape worms


Same here. Red meat rare please. I'm not a big fan of poultry, but do eat it more than I did before.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm surprised that some people think that milk consumption is bad. I understand that the fat content in 1%, 2% and whole milk is high, but what about skim? It still packs all the important nutrients but lacks the fat. I was raised with the belief that you can hardly drink enough milk, so it shocks me to think otherwise. What's the reasoning here, as I must be missing something?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

maanjus11 said:


> I'm surprised that some people think that milk consumption is bad. I understand that the fat content in 1%, 2% and whole milk is high, but what about skim? It still packs all the important nutrients but lacks the fat. I was raised with the belief that you can hardly drink enough milk, so it shocks me to think otherwise. What's the reasoning here, as I must be missing something?


Excessive milk consumption can lead to different cancers, especially lymphomas and leukemia-possibly linked to bovine leukemia. Also, cow's milk contains saturated fat, cholesterol, blood, pus, and sometimes pesticides, hormones, and antibiotics.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Excessive milk consumption can lead to different cancers, especially lymphomas and leukemia-possibly linked to bovine leukemia. Also, cow's milk contains saturated fat, cholesterol, blood, pus, and sometimes pesticides, hormones, and antibiotics.


From what I have read the "excessive milk consumption" is beyond what most people drink. I'm sure that there must be those who do. A protein found in cow's milk infant formula may up the risk of type 1 diabetes later in life has been shown also. It has also been stated that a high fat diet and obesity may very well lead to some cancers. Milk at times is listed, but I have to question if it's the milk or just the overall diet. The benefits of milk still outweigh the possible risks. If you want to avoid the pesticides and hormones buy the organic milk. Until I see some more tests to prove that milk is a big risk, I will continue to drink the regular skim in moderation.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

It's a good thing beer doesn't have any of that stuff in it!!! :beer:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Excessive milk consumption can lead to different cancers, especially lymphomas and leukemia-possibly linked to bovine leukemia. Also, cow's milk contains saturated fat, cholesterol, blood, pus, and sometimes pesticides, hormones, and antibiotics.


I understand that rats given 5 bottles of wine daily for 3 years have a higher risk of developing cancer that those given no wine. :lol:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Longshot said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > Excessive milk consumption can lead to different cancers, especially lymphomas and leukemia-possibly linked to bovine leukemia. Also, cow's milk contains saturated fat, cholesterol, blood, pus, and sometimes pesticides, hormones, and antibiotics.
> ...


I think by excessive, most experts mean people that can chug the stuff like water. Big glass at each meal, etc. Or kids that have milk in sippy cups non-stop all day long. Or kids that are carrying around milk in a bottle all day long at like 2 years old : / The studies I read were from the Norway/Sweden area, though some were done in the United States too. And dairy farmers had a higher incidence of leukemia, though I'm sure it's hard to differentiate between that being caused by bovine leukemia or other chemicals used around the farm. I was lactose intolerant from birth into childhood, or at least so they thought, so was brought up with no milk consumption at all. I have a very different outlook on the stuff obviously. Though my husband was brought up drinking it, and he'll only drink it if there are Oreos in the house. It was a health professional from LaMoure (no snickering now) that brought the milk issue up to a family member of mine, and so I've been more cautious of it since.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What other mammal but man drinks milk after weaning?? None, its unatural and found nowhere else in the animal kingdom based on that observation I dont drink it. Milk is for feeding babies.

Leafy green vegetable, nuts, fruits, berries and natural protein sources fish, fowl, and red meat is all I eat, no processed foods at all.

I do take supplements which will give you plenty of calcium if eaten with the correct foods.

Since I started eating this way about 10 years ago I am never sick and my weight went back down to what it was when I was about 19.

You are what you eat and most processed foods are garbage for your body.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

What you people posted sparked interest for me reading into this subject more. Everything that I've read concludes that the benefits of having milk in your daily diet far outweigh the negatives.

I'll continue drinking milk as I always have...


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> ... was lactose intolerant from birth into childhood, or at least so they thought, so was brought up with no milk consumption at all. I have a very different outlook on the stuff obviously.


My mother ans maternal grandmother were considered "allergic" to milk, so by default milk was a small part in our family diet. As an infant I was given something called "similac". I was married before I realized that it was possible to make cakes and cornbread with something other than water (my new wife was astounded).


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Bobm said:


> What other mammal but man drinks milk after weaning?? None, its unatural and found nowhere else in the animal kingdom based on that observation I dont drink it. Milk is for feeding babies.


From other species more specifically. When new moms claim breastfeeding is gross or unnatural, I usually laugh and ask them "Your baby drinking from a bottle is equivalent to latching your baby onto a cow--hardly natural!" Or for the doubters that claim breasts are only sexual, there is the good old comparison of "If breasts are sexual, using a bottle is like putting a *insert name of fake organ here* in your baby's mouth."

It may not be normal to drink on a daily basis by any means, but breast milk does have benefits in adults too. Immunological properties that can help one get over illness faster, it can calm a stomach of a queasy chemo patient, poured over wounds it rapidly increases the healing time of burn victims, and since it is made for humans it digests very fast making it a food one can drink before having surgery past the time alloted (it's something like they can have breast milk 3 hours before a surgery, as opposed to fasting for 12 hours).


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> maanjus11 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that some people think that milk consumption is bad. I understand that the fat content in 1%, 2% and whole milk is high, but what about skim? It still packs all the important nutrients but lacks the fat. I was raised with the belief that you can hardly drink enough milk, so it shocks me to think otherwise. What's the reasoning here, as I must be missing something?
> ...


Milk cannot contain antibiotics, nor would it have blood or puss and they test the milk when they pick it up, before they drop it off at the holding tanks and when they process it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You can take about anything you eat or drink and with a very thorough test can find undesirables. If you want to eliminate it all, stop eating, drinking, and breathing. You wouldn't want to breath in and consume any dirt or other airborne particles. As much as they test milk, like blhunter3 mentioned, I have no worries over it at all.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

This reminds me of what my grandparents ate and where that got them. See, my grandparents ate eggs, bacon, and milk for breakfast nearly every day.... and it _did_ eventually kill them.

He died at 92 and she died at 93. :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

seabass said:


> This reminds me of what my grandparents ate and where that got them. See, my grandparents ate eggs, bacon, and milk for breakfast nearly every day.... and it _did_ eventually kill them.
> 
> He died at 92 and she died at 93. :wink:


 :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just to give you an idea of the testing, if they come up with a positive test for say antibiotics in the tank they are making cheese out of. They can trace it back to the exact farm and most of the time the exact cow. No matter how big the holding tank is, they can always trace it back.


----------

